# Topics > Social issues > Technological unemployment >  World Summit on Technological Unemployment

## Airicist

Organizer - The World Technology Network

wtn.net/technological-unemployment-summit

New York, NY, September 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

2015 WSTU, Joseph Stiglitz

Published on Oct 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

2015 WSTU, Robert Reich

Published on Oct 25, 2015

----------

